# Roe v. Wade and other recent reproductive rights and body autonomy disasters.



## NineMoreSteps (May 4, 2022)

This is the content of a brief information packet I have put together on the topic, in collaboration with a friend who works in the field. I would appreciate if y'all would give it a look, and help me distribute it in any ways that you feel comfortable. The full content is below, but it is also stored on a disroot paste bin to make it easy to give to other people. The pastebin can be found by scanning the attached QR code or at: https://bit.ly/3ORngxX

You Are Not Alone​
Recent news is startling and terrifying. In times like these, it is very tempting to believe that all is lost; that we're just in the bad timeline, that things are always going to be bad because they have always been bad, that they are just making the same hatred you have always felt into law.​​You may feel like giving up, hunkering down, and trying to disappear.​​You are not alone. Many share the anguish and fear you are feeling. And many are working hard to set right the wrong. You are not valueless, as the powers that be would have you believe. Your rights are as holy and precious as anyone else's, and infinitely worth fighting for.​​You are not helpless. All of the people in the lists below are fighting for *you*, and they could use *your* help.​
Organizations Needing Donations And Volunteers
National Organizations​
- National Network of Abortion Funds: National Network of Abortion Funds at abortionfunds.org - https://abortionfunds.org/
_List of abortion funds across the country and how to get in contact with them if people need help paying for abortion and/or if people want to volunteer with them._

- Abortion Care Network: Abortion Care Network (ACN) | Helping Independent Clinics - https://abortioncarenetwork.org/
_Supports independent abortion clinics across the country._

- Keep Our Clinics: Keep Our Clinics | Abortion Network - https://keepourclinics.org/
_Project of Abortion Care Network; helps fund independent clinics, who provide three out of five abortions in the country_.

Independent/State Level Organizations​
- Avow Texas: Unapologetic Abortion Advocacy - Avow Texas - https://avowtexas.org/

- Pro-Choice North Carolina: Homepage - Pro-Choice North Carolina - https://prochoicenc.org/

- Pro-Choice Virginia: https://prochoiceva.org/

- Cobalt (Colorado): Cobalt – Advancing abortion access and reproductive rights. - https://cobaltadvocates.org/

- Pro-Choice Maryland: https://www.prochoicemd.org/

- Pro-Choice Connecticut: Pro-Choice Connecticut | Linktree - https://linktr.ee/ProChoiceCT

- Reproductive Equity Now: Reproductive Equity Now - https://reproequitynow.org/

- Pro-Choice Ohio: Pro-Choice Ohio - - https://prochoiceohio.org/

- Pro-Choice Missouri: Pro-Choice Missouri – Formerly NARAL Pro-Choice Missouri - https://prochoicemissouri.org/

- Pro-Choice Minnesota: Pro-Choice Minnesota - https://www.prochoiceminnesota.org/

- Pro-Choice Washington: Pro-Choice Washington | Advocating for Reproductive Freedom - https://prochoicewashington.org/

- Pro-Choice Oregon: Home | pro-choice oregon - https://www.prochoiceoregon.org/

- Pro-Choice Wyoming: Pro-Choice Wyoming - https://prochoicewyoming.org/

Protect Yourself!​
In light of acts like Texas SB-8 enabling citizen informants to act as vigilantes, privacy has never been more important. They are looking for ways to hurt people! It's better if they can't find those people at all!​​Educate yourself about internet anonymity now. Use VPNs. Do not give out personal details on social media. Be aware of and avoid apps that mine you for your data. You have the power to control their access to your personal life!​
- The Hitchhiker’s Guide to Online Anonymity: https://whiteprime.github.io/thgtoa/guide-dark.pdf
_One of if not the most comprehensive guides from beginning to end on how to accomplish privacy in the information age._

- Riseup: Home - riseup.net - https://riseup.net


> _Riseup provides online communication tools for people and groups working on liberatory social change. We are a project to create democratic alternatives and practice self-determination by controlling our own secure means of communications. - RiseUp_


_
The Riseup collective provides one of the only truly free VPNs._

- Disroot: Disroot | Disroot - https://disroot.org
```Amsterdam based suite of free privacy-centric internet services, to replace things like Gmail and Google, and provide you with encrypted/anonymized solutions to a variety of communication needs.```

Other Activism​
Religious Affiliation​
If they don't want separation of church and state, then they should have to pay for it.​
- The Satanic Temple: The Satanic Temple - Official Website - https://thesatanictemple.com/

_The Satanic Temple is actively engaged in lawsuits against states with unconstitutional laws regarding reproductive rights and body autonomy. They also offer membership with their religion and have several advocacy programs to try to help enforce your rights._



> The Mission Of The Satanic Temple Is To Encourage Benevolence And Empathy, Reject Tyrannical Authority, Advocate Practical Common Sense, Oppose Injustice, And Undertake Noble Pursuits. -TST



Educate​
Even when you have no resources, communication is still free. If you can't do anything else, share this document as far and wide as you can. Convince people that these things are important to them, as they are to you.​


----------

